# ADSL Router Setup



## stperis (Sep 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could help me with setting up my ADSL router. I got this router from a friend of mine before he left the country but did not get any driver CD’s or anything.

Also I can’t seem to find it’s model number on it. But after driver analyzing I found out that it’s brand name is conexant.

The problem with this is I do not know how to setup an ADSL router to connect to the internet.

If anyone could understand my problem please be kind enough to post a SOLUTION.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

ADSL routers have an IP address that will allow you to access the setup page inside the router. 
your first step will be to identify the router properly then goto the manufacturers site to download a handbook and programs.
Once you are armed with this information it will be easier for us to help you.
Different manufacturers use different IP addresses to store their "webpage" inside the routers.


----------



## stperis (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. But I was wondering if you could tell me more about identifying the router properly in order for me to continue with the next steps you mentioned. Because the system only analyzed the hardware as “Conexant USB Network Adapter” & Conexant USB ADSl WAN Modem”.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I just did a search in Google using *conexant adsl router* and found this 










here

This may or may not be your router but by doing a careful search of sites with a little bit of Information that has been gleaned from the inside or outside of an unknown device (check for codes, names, model numbers, etc.) and then searching on the internet, comparing results and pictures etc, it's usually possible to track down the most elusive electronic device that goes inside a computer.

Unfortunately this is a time consuming process and requires patience. There are no short cuts to this unless the device is a single one-off of its type. Just check out every link until you are pretty cetrtain that what has been found is what you have. Then trace the drivers with the latest "more accurate" details you have found


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the router and computer.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## stperis (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you all for supporting me with setting up my ADSL router. And I did finally succeed in installing it properly. Thank you all once again for your precious contributions for your opinions did come in handy.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Was it a simple job which got fixed as prescribed by johnwill or did you manage to find a source for your router drivers and access points. It's not a question about who was right but one of whether a web-search can be skipped by just resetting the router. 
I assume that johnwill was going to give more info about what was to be done next after listing your results to his question.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm curious as well. :smile:


----------

